# Europa league 07 March



## OddsPoster (Feb 25, 2013)

Closes  1 X 2  
07 Mar 19:00 FC Anzhi Makhachkala - Newcastle United 1.80 3.60 4.80 +176  
07 Mar 20:00 Steaua Bucuresti - Chelsea FC 4.00 3.45 2.00 +176  
07 Mar 20:00 VfB Stuttgart - Lazio Roma 2.25 3.30 3.40 +175  
07 Mar 20:00 FC Viktoria Plzen - Fenerbahce 2.30 3.30 3.30 +174  
07 Mar 22:05 Benfica Lisbon - FC Girondins Bordeaux 1.67 3.80 5.50 +177  
07 Mar 22:05 Tottenham Hotspur - Inter Milan 1.91 3.50 4.30 +176  
07 Mar 22:05 FC Basel - Zenit St. Petersburg 2.80 3.30 2.63 +174  
07 Mar 22:05 Levante UD - FC Rubin Kazan 2.35 3.25 3.25 +174


----------



## Vivaro (Mar 1, 2013)

Do you have tips for betting ? I have never betted on sport, but want to try


----------



## fbettingfriendscouk (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello! 

No thread for today, so I'm going to post it here. EL treble: Zenit btts + Inter btts + Newcastle, 7.93 at Lads

Probably Spurs wouldn't be a bad shout. Inter look horrible at the moment and there will be lots of space for Bale & Co to apply some counter attacks. Odds are tasty.


----------

